# Lump from Rabies Shot



## KKvizslamom (Jun 25, 2012)

Hi all! I'm fairly new to this forum and being a Vizsla Mom. My pup's name is Alpine and he had his first rabies shot about 2 weeks ago. There was a lump right after the shot but the Vet said it would go down. It still hasn't gone down. I made an appointment with the Vet to have it looked. I was just wondering if this has happened to anyone and any information they have about the experience is appreciated! 
Thanks!


----------



## VictoriaW (Mar 16, 2011)

Welcome!

Gracie had a lump from her puppy rabies shot that lasted at least that long. The vet said to let him know if it lasted longer than X weeks, where X was a number that I can't remember (sorry!), but it was higher than I expected it to be. The lump went away entirely with a bit more time.

Good luck!


----------



## SteelCityDozer (Aug 25, 2011)

Same. Dozer had one for a few weeks then one day I realized it was gone. Wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## Suliko (Sep 17, 2011)

Pacsirta had a lump too. Longer than I liked...got me worried a bit, but it went away after about a month or so.


----------



## KKvizslamom (Jun 25, 2012)

Thank you! That makes me feel better! I'll keep my eyes on it to make sure it doesnt get bigger.


----------



## Maisy Mae (Jul 22, 2011)

Maisy get little lumps from everything! Including ticks! I wouldn't be worried unless it is bugging him too! (if he's scratching or licking it!)


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

Miles got his rabies shot at 4 months and got a large lump at the injection site as well. We were worried and took him to the vet, and he confirmed it was a reaction to the shot. It took 3 1/2 weeks to completely go away. They told us we could ice it. We iced and massaged it, didn't seem to bother him at all!


----------

